# Impressions of Canada



## jwoodie

Just got back from touring Quebec and the Maritime Provinces, and read a Short History of Canada while doing so.  I was surprised to learn that so many Canadians were British loyalists who left America after the Revolutionary War.  I was also surprised that the Canadian Confederation of 1867 was largely influenced by a continuing fear of invasion by the U.S.

Having also spoken with many Canadians from the West, I am left with an impression that the Canadian Confederation more resembles the United States prior to the Civil War:
Widely different interests united primarily for defensive purposes.

I would like to hear from some Canadian posters as to what their history means for their future.


----------



## pismoe

'canooks' got a big shot in the arm and replenishment where the Draft Dodgers of the 60s and early 70s from the USA went to 'canookistan' .


----------



## PoliticalChic

jwoodie said:


> Just got back from touring Quebec and the Maritime Provinces, and read a Short History of Canada while doing so.  I was surprised to learn that so many Canadians were British loyalists who left America after the Revolutionary War.  I was also surprised that the Canadian Confederation of 1867 was largely influenced by a continuing fear of invasion by the U.S.
> 
> Having also spoken with many Canadians from the West, I am left with an impression that the Canadian Confederation more resembles the United States prior to the Civil War:
> Widely different interests united primarily for defensive purposes.
> 
> I would like to hear from some Canadian posters as to what their history means for their future.




Canada is like America's hat....

....they should worry that we might roll over in our sleep.


----------



## jwoodie

Canada's refusal to cooperate with the U.S. in the North American Ballistic Missile Defense system showed a deep flaw in its national psyche.  I'm not sure it isn't still there.


----------



## pismoe

MUSTA been 45 - 50 years ago that I learned in public school that the 'canooks' were nothing more than ' english' , british butt kissers and were TORIES that were disloyal , traitorous Americans .


----------



## pismoe

thing with 'canooks' is that they have no military and what they do have is falling apart .    --------------------   ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca   ---


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Impressions of Canada 
⁜→  pismoe, et al,

Well, I'm not sure this is true at all.  



pismoe said:


> thing with 'canooks' is that they have no military and what they do have is falling apart .    --------------------   ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca   ---


*(COMMENT)*

In what universe is it sound Political-Military (POL-MIL) advice to "abandon" our most closet neighbor?  _(What country event thinks like that?)_

Canada, whose sovereign is *Queen Elizabeth II,* is a member of the British Commonwealth; which includes the UK, Australia, and New Zealand _[(together they represent the Five Eyes (FVEYs)]_.   If we lose Canada, it is more than likely we lose the remained of the alliance.

While the United States ranks #1 in terms of military power, it is very closely followed by the Russian Federation _(Ranking #2 Globally)_.  The FVEYs Australia (Ranking #19), Canada (Ranking #21), New Zealand (Ranking #87), the UK (Ranking #8), and the US collectively represent the most formidable Military Force on the Planet.   

Canada has a population of approximately 36+ Million people.  Its Military Force is composed of  0.34% of the overall population.  That is only slightly different than the US which has 0.43% of its overall population in the military.

The US is in a decline.  Where it was once a giant of manufacturing and Mecca of scientific research and development, it is now, relegated to a nations whose astronauts must hitch-hike into space.

The US is not the towering strength of industry, commerce, science, and technology that it once was.  It cannot stand alone in a global population of 137 sovereign nations.  It needs to keep what allies it has.  The US is no longer the leader of the free world.  While it still maintains some influence in each of these vital areas, it ranks 13th on the Human Development Index (HDI) → and Canada Ranks 12th. 

Just my thoughts.

..........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## jwoodie

I don't wish to denigrate Canada; I'm trying to understand what holds it together.  The threat of being taken over by the US is long gone, and many of the the Provinces seem to have little in common.  Is it nostalgic reverence for the UK (excluding Quebec), or is it more like a Czechoslovakia of the New World?


----------



## pismoe

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Impressions of Canada
> ⁜→  pismoe, et al,
> 
> Well, I'm not sure this is true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing with 'canooks' is that they have no military and what they do have is falling apart .    --------------------   ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca   ---
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In what universe is it sound Political-Military (POL-MIL) advice to "abandon" our most closet neighbor?  _(What country event thinks like that?)_
> 
> Canada, whose sovereign is *Queen Elizabeth II,* is a member of the British Commonwealth; which includes the UK, Australia, and New Zealand _[(together they represent the Five Eyes (FVEYs)]_.   If we lose Canada, it is more than likely we lose the remained of the alliance.
> 
> While the United States ranks #1 in terms of military power, it is very closely followed by the Russian Federation _(Ranking #2 Globally)_.  The FVEYs Australia (Ranking #19), Canada (Ranking #21), New Zealand (Ranking #87), the UK (Ranking #8), and the US collectively represent the most formidable Military Force on the Planet.
> 
> Canada has a population of approximately 36+ Million people.  Its Military Force is composed of  0.34% of the overall population.  That is only slightly different than the US which has 0.43% of its overall population in the military.
> 
> The US is in a decline.  Where it was once a giant of manufacturing and Mecca of scientific research and development, it is now, relegated to a nations whose astronauts must hitch-hike into space.
> 
> The US is not the towering strength of industry, commerce, science, and technology that it once was.  It cannot stand alone in a global population of 137 sovereign nations.  It needs to keep what allies it has.  The US is no longer the leader of the free world.  While it still maintains some influence in each of these vital areas, it ranks 13th on the Human Development Index (HDI) → and Canada Ranks 12th.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> ..........View attachment 285522
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

---------------------------------    and that's why I always say that I am happy to be an old guy   Rocco .


----------



## Picaro

Canada got fat rich and happy by being next door to a giant economic powerhouse that no one else could invade; they essentially ride off the U.S.'s prosperity, plus they have always made keeping out brown people one of their highest priorities. It isn't called The Great White North because of the snow. As for our 'decline', it can be easily reversed, and its 'problem children' deported, as Thomas Jefferson would advocate doing if he were around today.


----------



## Mindful

My daughter's en route there, right now.

Schiphol > Edmonton. It will be interesting to hear her impressions.


----------



## cnm

Picaro said:


> Canada got fat rich and happy by being next door to a giant economic powerhouse that no one else could invade; they essentially ride off the U.S.'s prosperity, plus they have always made keeping out brown people one of their highest priorities. It isn't called The Great White North because of the snow. As for our 'decline', it can be easily reversed, and its 'problem children' deported, as Thomas Jefferson would advocate doing if he were around today.


Jesus. Lucky Canada to have such gracious neighbours.


----------



## cnm

jwoodie said:


> I don't wish to denigrate Canada; I'm trying to understand what holds it together.


I imagine they consider themselves better off as a collective.


----------



## Picaro

cnm said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada got fat rich and happy by being next door to a giant economic powerhouse that no one else could invade; they essentially ride off the U.S.'s prosperity, plus they have always made keeping out brown people one of their highest priorities. It isn't called The Great White North because of the snow. As for our 'decline', it can be easily reversed, and its 'problem children' deported, as Thomas Jefferson would advocate doing if he were around today.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Lucky Canada to have such gracious neighbours.
Click to expand...


Damn right. Surprised a commie would notice. They would be speaking Iroquois and torturing each other for sport if it weren't for the U.S. coming along and taking care of their problems for them.


----------



## Pogo

jwoodie said:


> Just got back from touring Quebec and the Maritime Provinces, and read a Short History of Canada while doing so.  I was surprised to learn that so many Canadians were British loyalists who left America after the Revolutionary War.  I was also surprised that the Canadian Confederation of 1867 was largely influenced by a continuing fear of invasion by the U.S.
> 
> Having also spoken with many Canadians from the West, I am left with an impression that the Canadian Confederation more resembles the United States prior to the Civil War:
> Widely different interests united primarily for defensive purposes.
> 
> I would like to hear from some Canadian posters as to what their history means for their future.



I HOPE you got to ingest more there than politics and political history.  Did you get to Cape Breton?

I've been to Québec and to Cape Breton many times, always to soak up the music.  Both of them are home to unique styles of music that literally live nowhere else.  It's a treasure trove, both of them.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> MUSTA been 45 - 50 years ago that I learned in public school that the 'canooks' were nothing more than ' english' , british butt kissers and were TORIES that were disloyal , traitorous Americans .



The millions of Francophones in the areas mentioned in the OP would be surprised to hear they're "British".

I guess in a broad sense you could consider the Highland Scots who populated Nova Scotia as "British" in the sense that the island of "Britain" includes Scotland.  That was the end result of the British (English) doing what they do best --- kicking people out of their homeland.  The local Acadians called it Le Grand Dérangement -- the great upheaval.  After kicking out the agrarian French Acadians and burning their homes, sending them down the coast to eventually become the "Cajuns", Nova Scotia was populated by agrarian Catholic Scots who themselves had been uprooted from Scotland in the Highland Clearances.

Coming to Nova Scotia (New Scotland) they were isolated there for decades, accessible only by water until 1955 when the Canso Causeway opened, retaining their Gaelic language and culture to the point where people from Scotland now come to Cape Breton to find out what their own culture is, because it's been preserved so well.  You can still hear children speaking Gaelic there today, and it's home to the world's only Gaelic college.  And there's a wonderful village up the coast called Chéticamp where the common language on the street is French (legacy of the Acadians) while the music is decidedly Scottish.

And then there's Québec and ITS whole history, separate from the Acadian experience and older, and those Francophones spread well out beyond that province into New Brunswick, PEI, Ontario and elsewhere.  None of them would consider themselves "Brits" and definitely not "British butt kissers".

Ignorance must be bliss, eh?


----------



## Pogo

jwoodie said:


> I don't wish to denigrate Canada; I'm trying to understand what holds it together.  The threat of being taken over by the US is long gone, and many of the the Provinces seem to have little in common.  Is it nostalgic reverence for the UK (excluding Quebec), or is it more like a Czechoslovakia of the New World?



I suspect it's mostly having a good look at what's directly to their south and thinking "this could happen to us if we're not careful".  The threat of being taken over by the US _culturally _is still very real and in the forefront.

That's what makes places like Québec and Cape Breton so cool --- here are cultural incubators right over the border with distinctly different cultural values.  It's like Christmas crossing that border.


----------



## bullwinkle

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Impressions of Canada
> ⁜→  pismoe, et al,
> 
> Well, I'm not sure this is true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing with 'canooks' is that they have no military and what they do have is falling apart .    --------------------   ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca   ---
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In what universe is it sound Political-Military (POL-MIL) advice to "abandon" our most closet neighbor?  _(What country event thinks like that?)_
> 
> Canada, whose sovereign is *Queen Elizabeth II,* is a member of the British Commonwealth; which includes the UK, Australia, and New Zealand _[(together they represent the Five Eyes (FVEYs)]_.   If we lose Canada, it is more than likely we lose the remained of the alliance.
> 
> While the United States ranks #1 in terms of military power, it is very closely followed by the Russian Federation _(Ranking #2 Globally)_.  The FVEYs Australia (Ranking #19), Canada (Ranking #21), New Zealand (Ranking #87), the UK (Ranking #8), and the US collectively represent the most formidable Military Force on the Planet.
> 
> Canada has a population of approximately 36+ Million people.  Its Military Force is composed of  0.34% of the overall population.  That is only slightly different than the US which has 0.43% of its overall population in the military.
> 
> The US is in a decline.  Where it was once a giant of manufacturing and Mecca of scientific research and development, it is now, relegated to a nations whose astronauts must hitch-hike into space.
> 
> The US is not the towering strength of industry, commerce, science, and technology that it once was.  It cannot stand alone in a global population of 137 sovereign nations.  It needs to keep what allies it has.  The US is no longer the leader of the free world.  While it still maintains some influence in each of these vital areas, it ranks 13th on the Human Development Index (HDI) → and Canada Ranks 12th.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> ..........View attachment 285522
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Thanks for the statistics.  AS for me as a Michigander, I think Canada is just a great nation.  Most of my life we traveled to Canada without passports, bought stuff cheap and enjoyed the company of a generous people of good will.  I was especially impressed with Toronto and York street and the really great pubs.  The Toronto phone book of the day had restaurant listings by ethnic origins.  I remember one gas station attendant (boy that was a long time ago) who complained about American money because it is all the same color so the denominations were hard to figure without a careful look.  But the thing that remains uppermost in my mind is the huge billboard in Detroit facing Windsor across the river that read. "Thank you, Canada" for their dangerous deception of hiding Americans during the Iranian Hostage Crisis.  The current slanders and  but-what-have-you-done-for-me-lately attitude by Americans who think the world began in 2016 is disgusting to me.


----------



## Pogo

bullwinkle said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Impressions of Canada
> ⁜→  pismoe, et al,
> 
> Well, I'm not sure this is true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing with 'canooks' is that they have no military and what they do have is falling apart .    --------------------   ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca   ---
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In what universe is it sound Political-Military (POL-MIL) advice to "abandon" our most closet neighbor?  _(What country event thinks like that?)_
> 
> Canada, whose sovereign is *Queen Elizabeth II,* is a member of the British Commonwealth; which includes the UK, Australia, and New Zealand _[(together they represent the Five Eyes (FVEYs)]_.   If we lose Canada, it is more than likely we lose the remained of the alliance.
> 
> While the United States ranks #1 in terms of military power, it is very closely followed by the Russian Federation _(Ranking #2 Globally)_.  The FVEYs Australia (Ranking #19), Canada (Ranking #21), New Zealand (Ranking #87), the UK (Ranking #8), and the US collectively represent the most formidable Military Force on the Planet.
> 
> Canada has a population of approximately 36+ Million people.  Its Military Force is composed of  0.34% of the overall population.  That is only slightly different than the US which has 0.43% of its overall population in the military.
> 
> The US is in a decline.  Where it was once a giant of manufacturing and Mecca of scientific research and development, it is now, relegated to a nations whose astronauts must hitch-hike into space.
> 
> The US is not the towering strength of industry, commerce, science, and technology that it once was.  It cannot stand alone in a global population of 137 sovereign nations.  It needs to keep what allies it has.  The US is no longer the leader of the free world.  While it still maintains some influence in each of these vital areas, it ranks 13th on the Human Development Index (HDI) → and Canada Ranks 12th.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> ..........View attachment 285522
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the statistics.  AS for me as a Michigander, I think Canada is just a great nation.  Most of my life we traveled to Canada without passports, bought stuff cheap and enjoyed the company of a generous people of good will.  I was especially impressed with Toronto and York street and the really great pubs.  The Toronto phone book of the day had restaurant listings by ethnic origins.  I remember one gas station attendant (boy that was a long time ago) who complained about American money because it is all the same color so the denominations were hard to figure without a careful look.  But the thing that remains uppermost in my mind is the huge billboard in Detroit facing Windsor across the river that read. "Thank you, Canada" for their dangerous deception of hiding Americans during the Iranian Hostage Crisis.  The current slanders and  but-what-have-you-done-for-me-lately attitude by Americans who think the world began in 2016 is disgusting to me.
Click to expand...


Well said.  I thought Bullwinkle was from Minnesota though. 

Talking of Detroit and Windsor reminds me of this -- quoting myself from some five years ago:


I give you two cities, split by a river, kinda like Minneapolis and St. Paul are but this is a different pair of cities.

Obviously being next to each other, these cities have much in common regionally, climatically, industrially and so on. They are less than a mile apart, connected by a bridge and a tunnel. But the two cities show a stark difference in one area.

The city to the west recorded 377 total homicides in 2011 and 327 in 2010, according to police statistics(1), carrying a homicide rate of around 50 per 100,000 people

Across the bridge in the same time period, there was a total of *one*. For both years put together. A rate of 0.30. From September 27, 2009 to November 22, 2011 in that city, there were no murders at all. _*Zero*_.

What's going on here?

One of them is in Canada. The cities are Detroit and Windsor.

I haven't determined how many of those homicides were committed by firearm, but for a guide, out of 386 Detroit homicides in 2012, 333 were by firearm. Over 86%. (1)

And the one murder that finally broke the 2011 streak in Windsor? It was a stabbing.

People in his city of about 215,000 have a saying, Blaine said Friday afternoon: "In Windsor, when a 7-Eleven is held up, it usually is a knife. In Detroit, it is an Uzi."
It's not that there's no crime in Windsor, an industrial city that has seen its own economic challenges. "We're no different than any other major metropolitan area," Corey said. (here)

*704 to 1* in homicide; _several hundred to zero_ in gun deaths.
Detroit: at or near the highest murder rate in its country; Windsor: _lowest _in its country.
Less than a mile apart.

What's driving the difference? Gun control? Or gun _culture_?

Resources/further reading:
(1) 2012 Crime/Homicide Stats

(2) Freep.com 1/3/13

A Tale of Two Cities

Murder-Free Two Years

The fault lies not in our guns but in ourselves. To our values we are underlings.


----------



## pismoe

i'm a 'yooper' , been to 'canada' a hundred times .   I think that all I said is that the 'canooks' have NO Military    BWinkle .


----------



## pismoe

TORIES , and like I say because I just saw it but 'canadians' are 'tories' that are undergoing rehab I guess Pogo and  BWinkle .  --------------    plus they have NO Military eh .


----------



## cnm

Picaro said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Lucky Canada to have such gracious neighbours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right. Surprised a commie would notice. They would be speaking Iroquois and torturing each other for sport if it weren't for the U.S. coming along and taking care of their problems for them.
Click to expand...

You could teach them how to do it properly. They're probably behind the times by now.


----------



## pismoe

course they might think that they were reinvigorated when they got all the 'draft dodgers' which are as bad if not worse than being 'tories'  boys .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> TORIES , and like I say because I just saw it but 'canadians' are 'tories' that are undergoing rehab I guess Pogo and  BWinkle .  --------------    plus they have NO Military eh .



Absolute Bullshit.  Your argument from ignorance is literally that and has no foundation.

eh?

And to make it worse ----- you live close enough to Canada to know better, eh?

By the way, you do know what "Tories" means, eh?  "Conservatives".


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> course they might think that they were reinvigorated when they got all the 'draft dodgers' which are as bad if not worse than being 'tories'  boys .



Yeah, because living by the adage "thou shalt not kill" is SOOOOO heinous, isn't it.

See, this kind of shit is exactly why those who could leave, did so.


----------



## pismoe

not an argument as I make a simple statement .    Plus they have no military is fact .    I think that I already put up  a link from 'mccleans' or 'mcclains' Canadian magazine stating the fact that their decrepit military is decrepit  Pogo .


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> course they might think that they were reinvigorated when they got all the 'draft dodgers' which are as bad if not worse than being 'tories'  boys .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because living by the adage "thou shalt not kill" is SOOOOO heinous, isn't it.
> 
> See, this kind of shit is exactly why those who could leave, did so.
Click to expand...

------------------------------    many were hippies , dopers and drunks .     I knew many of them Pogo .


----------



## pismoe

and 'canooks' have no military .    ---   We've given up on Canada's military, so let's abandon it altogether - Macleans.ca  ---


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> not an argument as I make a simple statement .    Plus they have no military is fact .    I think that I already put up  a link from 'mccleans' or 'mcclains' Canadian magazine stating the fact that their decrepit military is decrepit  Pogo .



You can keep bleating that bullshit all you like but it remains bullshit and nobody's buying it, eh?

Canadian Armed Forces have 68,000 active personnel and 27,000 reserves.  That's just a fact, whether you like it or not.  That they may not be pilfering their own young people to go fight somebody else's civil war, as we did in Vietnam, does not make them go "poof", K?


----------



## pismoe

all I can do is link to info for you as I try to smarten you up Pogo  ---https://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/weve-given-up-on-canadas-military-so-lets-abandon-it-altogether/  ---


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> Canadian Armed Forces have 68,000 active personnel and 27,000 reserves.


Which deplorable whom I have on hide from is being ungracious about the Canadians who died for them in Afghanistan?

edit...Oh, I clicked. Pismore. Should have guessed.


----------



## Pogo

>> GANDER, Newfoundland — They still don't know what all the fuss is about.

Sixteen years ago, this small Canadian town on an island in the North Atlantic Ocean took in nearly 6,700 people – almost doubling its population – when the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks in New York and Washington forced 38 planes to land here.

Their simple hospitality to the unexpected house guests drew worldwide accolades and even inspired a Broadway musical.

“Everyone looks at us and says that’s an amazing thing that you did, and the bottom line is I don’t think it was an amazing thing, I think it was the right thing you do,” says Diane Davis, 53, a now-retired teacher who helped 750 people housed at the town's elementary school.

In a world today seemingly fraught with division, terrorism and hate, they’d do it all over again. Kindness is woven into the very fabric of their nature — they don’t know any other way to live.

“What we consider the most simple thing in life is to help people,” says Mayor Claude Elliott, who retires this month after serving as the town’s leader for 21 years. “You’re not supposed to look at people’s color, their religion, their sexual orientation — you look at them as people.”

... To give you a glimpse of life here, start with this: Many Ganderites don’t lock the doors to their homes or cars. Everyone says hello to everyone. People know their neighbors. “My love” or “my dear” adorn every other sentence — except the Newfie accent makes the “my” sound like “me.”

Still, there’s a wariness here: Not for the town itself, nor its future, nor the anchor of civility it represents. Instead, there’s a concern for the rest of the world, especially the U.S., as it faces terrorism, rogue nations and violent protests in the streets.

“I'm scared at the way we're going and what the world will look like in 10 years,” says Elliott, 67. “If we keep on going, we’re going to set our world back 100 years.”

... To say this town of 10,000 people and its surrounding communities welcomed the passengers and crew from nearly 100 countries with open arms is an understatement. The town all but shut down for the “plane people,” inspiring the Tony-award winning Broadway musical _Come From Away._

“We did not know how we would be affected, if these people were staying, if the people who were coming were good people or not so good people,” says Linda Sweetapple, 54, business manager and partner at Sweetapple Accounting Group. “We just knew that we had to make room for them and take care of them. They were here, and they needed our help.”

As the planes, still packed with passengers, sat for hours at the airport, the town bustled with activity. Volunteers readied makeshift shelters — every school, gym, community center, church and camp, any place that could fit a planeload of people. Gander’s 500 hotel rooms were reserved for pilots and flight crews.

Bus drivers in the middle of a nasty strike laid down picket signs. Donations of toiletries, clothes, toys, towels, toothbrushes, pillows, blankets and bedding piled up. For security reasons, passengers weren’t allowed to take checked bags.

Gander residents began cooking — a lot. Grocery store shelves went bare. The Walmart ran out of nearly everything — underwear was a particularly hot commodity — and the local hockey rink transformed into the world’s largest refrigerator. << --- An Oasis of Kindness (published 2018)​

What disgusting people, eh pismoe ?  Kill 'em all.  Slice 'em up and burn 'em.  After all, they "have no military" so we can do whatever we want.

Oh wait, we tried that in the War of 1812 eh?  How'd that work out?


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces have 68,000 active personnel and 27,000 reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Which deplorable whom I have on hide from is being ungracious about the Canadians who died for them in Afghanistan?
> 
> edit...Oh, I clicked. Pismore. Should have guessed.
Click to expand...

------------------------------    just doing their jobs I guess or they wouldn't be paid  CNM .


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces have 68,000 active personnel and 27,000 reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Which deplorable whom I have on hide from is being ungracious about the Canadians who died for them in Afghanistan?
> 
> edit...Oh, I clicked. Pismore. Should have guessed.
Click to expand...


Yeah he's bawling his eyes out because some USians went to Canada rather than be forced to go to southeast Asia to burn women, kids, houses and villages.  Poor warmonger.


----------



## pismoe

I knew a couple young electricians back in the 70s .   They went out in a bad storm and had to restore power to the Car Shops .       They were both electrocuted to death CNM .


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> >> GANDER, Newfoundland — They still don't know what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Sixteen years ago, this small Canadian town on an island in the North Atlantic Ocean took in nearly 6,700 people – almost doubling its population – when the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks in New York and Washington forced 38 planes to land here.
> 
> Their simple hospitality to the unexpected house guests drew worldwide accolades and even inspired a Broadway musical.
> 
> “Everyone looks at us and says that’s an amazing thing that you did, and the bottom line is I don’t think it was an amazing thing, I think it was the right thing you do,” says Diane Davis, 53, a now-retired teacher who helped 750 people housed at the town's elementary school.
> 
> In a world today seemingly fraught with division, terrorism and hate, they’d do it all over again. Kindness is woven into the very fabric of their nature — they don’t know any other way to live.
> 
> “What we consider the most simple thing in life is to help people,” says Mayor Claude Elliott, who retires this month after serving as the town’s leader for 21 years. “You’re not supposed to look at people’s color, their religion, their sexual orientation — you look at them as people.”
> 
> ... To give you a glimpse of life here, start with this: Many Ganderites don’t lock the doors to their homes or cars. Everyone says hello to everyone. People know their neighbors. “My love” or “my dear” adorn every other sentence — except the Newfie accent makes the “my” sound like “me.”
> 
> Still, there’s a wariness here: Not for the town itself, nor its future, nor the anchor of civility it represents. Instead, there’s a concern for the rest of the world, especially the U.S., as it faces terrorism, rogue nations and violent protests in the streets.
> 
> “I'm scared at the way we're going and what the world will look like in 10 years,” says Elliott, 67. “If we keep on going, we’re going to set our world back 100 years.”
> 
> ... To say this town of 10,000 people and its surrounding communities welcomed the passengers and crew from nearly 100 countries with open arms is an understatement. The town all but shut down for the “plane people,” inspiring the Tony-award winning Broadway musical _Come From Away._
> 
> “We did not know how we would be affected, if these people were staying, if the people who were coming were good people or not so good people,” says Linda Sweetapple, 54, business manager and partner at Sweetapple Accounting Group. “We just knew that we had to make room for them and take care of them. They were here, and they needed our help.”
> 
> As the planes, still packed with passengers, sat for hours at the airport, the town bustled with activity. Volunteers readied makeshift shelters — every school, gym, community center, church and camp, any place that could fit a planeload of people. Gander’s 500 hotel rooms were reserved for pilots and flight crews.
> 
> Bus drivers in the middle of a nasty strike laid down picket signs. Donations of toiletries, clothes, toys, towels, toothbrushes, pillows, blankets and bedding piled up. For security reasons, passengers weren’t allowed to take checked bags.
> 
> Gander residents began cooking — a lot. Grocery store shelves went bare. The Walmart ran out of nearly everything — underwear was a particularly hot commodity — and the local hockey rink transformed into the world’s largest refrigerator. << --- An Oasis of Kindness (published 2018)​
> 
> What disgusting people, eh pismoe ?  Kill 'em all.  Slice 'em up and burn 'em.  After all, they "have no military" so we can do whatever we want.
> 
> Oh wait, we tried that in the War of 1812 eh?  How'd that work out?



They have no military?


----------



## pismoe

people can see my links if they like Pogo .    See posts number 28 and number 30 to see the state of 'canadas' military .


----------



## Picaro

cnm said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. Lucky Canada to have such gracious neighbours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right. Surprised a commie would notice. They would be speaking Iroquois and torturing each other for sport if it weren't for the U.S. coming along and taking care of their problems for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could teach them how to do it properly. They're probably behind the times by now.
Click to expand...


They have so many left wingers that love that stuff, and in fact advocate for it via the DNC, like you, so my services wouldn't be appreciated. My focus would be on deporting scum, and letting them be the rest of the world's problem children, as would Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces have 68,000 active personnel and 27,000 reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Which deplorable whom I have on hide from is being ungracious about the Canadians who died for them in Afghanistan?
> 
> edit...Oh, I clicked. Pismore. Should have guessed.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------    I imagine that 'canook military' is similar to your military but without the  needless huffing and puffing and ' ha-ka'    CNM .


----------



## pismoe

and think of all the fisherman that provide fresh fish for my dining table .      And all the roofers that keep my house dry and windproof  CNM .


----------



## bullwinkle

Pogo said:


> Well said. I thought Bullwinkle was from Minnesota though.


The REAL Bullwinkle IS from Minnesota.  I'm just a poor copy, a sort of bumbling second.


----------



## bullwinkle

pismoe said:


> i'm a 'yooper' , been to 'canada' a hundred times . I think that all I said is that the 'canooks' have NO Military BWinkle .


Pismo. it is written that 'where your heart is, there your treasure is also'.  Evidently Canada chooses to put it's money into other things.  So up to now, they may have had a small force because of their proximity and friendship with us, but what they had was at our back on many occasions.  And now, with the knowledge that maybe we no longer have their backs, I suppose they may beef up.  
However, lets hope Kamchatka doesn't attack the Yukon.  Sgt. Preston and Dudley Doright are both retired.


----------



## pismoe

china , china , china .      Probably after I am dead and gone but china , china , china     Bullwinkle .


----------



## pismoe

I don't ever remember anything good or bad coming out of the 'canooks' .    To me they are just THERE Bullwinkle .


----------



## bullwinkle

pismoe said:


> I don't ever remember anything good or bad coming out of the 'canooks' . To me they are just THERE Bullwinkle .


Pismoe, that's our blessing in having such a neighbor.  Have we EVER had a reason to worry about Canada?  We take Canada for granted.  We have a sea to sea border, yet we are confident that Canada will do nothing nor allow nothing to harm us.  Pismoe, it is like getting up in the morning and taking for granted we are neither in pain nor want.  We don't even think about it.  It's a blessing that just IS.  So it is with Canada.  We don't think about the possibility they could have ill will toward us, because they've always 'been there' for and with us.


----------



## pismoe

bullwinkle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ever remember anything good or bad coming out of the 'canooks' . To me they are just THERE Bullwinkle .
> 
> 
> 
> Pismoe, that's our blessing in having such a neighbor.  Have we EVER had a reason to worry about Canada?  We take Canada for granted.  We have a sea to sea border, yet we are confident that Canada will do nothing nor allow nothing to harm us.  Pismoe, it is like getting up in the morning and taking for granted we are neither in pain nor want.  We don't even think about it.  It's a blessing that just IS.  So it is with Canada.  We don't think about the possibility they could have ill will toward us, because they've always 'been there' for and with us.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   BUT how soon we forget eh , remember the War of 1812    Bullwinkle .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ever remember anything good or bad coming out of the 'canooks' . To me they are just THERE Bullwinkle .
> 
> 
> 
> Pismoe, that's our blessing in having such a neighbor.  Have we EVER had a reason to worry about Canada?  We take Canada for granted.  We have a sea to sea border, yet we are confident that Canada will do nothing nor allow nothing to harm us.  Pismoe, it is like getting up in the morning and taking for granted we are neither in pain nor want.  We don't even think about it.  It's a blessing that just IS.  So it is with Canada.  We don't think about the possibility they could have ill will toward us, because they've always 'been there' for and with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   BUT how soon we forget eh , remember the War of 1812    Bullwinkle .
Click to expand...


Was that the one where Canada burned the White House, 53 years before it existed?

Clever, those proto-Canadians.  Eh?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Pogo said:


> Was that the one where Canada burned the White House, 53 years before it existed?
> 
> Clever, those proto-Canadians.  Eh?




The white house definitely existed, then.  Otherwise, it could not have burnt.

…….or do I need to remind our resident grammar Nazi that the pronoun refers to the noun it follows?


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the one where Canada burned the White House, 53 years before it existed?
> 
> Clever, those proto-Canadians.  Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white house definitely existed, then.  Otherwise, it could not have burnt.
> 
> …….or do I need to remind our resident grammar Nazi that the pronoun refers to the noun it follows?
Click to expand...


Wasn't it the British who sailed up the Potomac to set fire to The White House?


----------



## Pogo

Dogmaphobe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the one where Canada burned the White House, 53 years before it existed?
> 
> Clever, those proto-Canadians.  Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white house definitely existed, then.  Otherwise, it could not have burnt.
> 
> …….or do I need to remind our resident grammar Nazi that the pronoun refers to the noun it follows?
Click to expand...


"A poor workman blames his tools"..  Go gitchew a reeding klass.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the one where Canada burned the White House, 53 years before it existed?
> 
> Clever, those proto-Canadians.  Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white house definitely existed, then.  Otherwise, it could not have burnt.
> 
> …….or do I need to remind our resident grammar Nazi that the pronoun refers to the noun it follows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the British who sailed up the Potomac to set fire to The White House?
Click to expand...


It was.  Our sterling Resident of the United Snakes thought it was Canada, which didn't exist yet.

He's not real bigly on history or geography, wielding Sharpies to send hurricanes to Alabama, building walls in Colorado (and New Mexico will pay for it), transferring his own father from the Bronx to Germany, and of course those important state dinners for Button and Nipple.  But he sure gave props to the Continental Army of the eighteenth century for taking the airports.

Sorry for all that.  On behalf of our morons we are all deeply embarrassed.


----------



## Mindful

Is Edmonton the most bòring city on the planet?


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Is Edmonton the most bòring city on the planet?



Never been to Tupelo?


----------



## rightwinger

jwoodie said:


> Just got back from touring Quebec and the Maritime Provinces, and read a Short History of Canada while doing so.  I was surprised to learn that so many Canadians were British loyalists who left America after the Revolutionary War.  I was also surprised that the Canadian Confederation of 1867 was largely influenced by a continuing fear of invasion by the U.S.
> 
> Having also spoken with many Canadians from the West, I am left with an impression that the Canadian Confederation more resembles the United States prior to the Civil War:
> Widely different interests united primarily for defensive purposes.
> 
> I would like to hear from some Canadian posters as to what their history means for their future.


Looking at this population density map, you can see that Canada is massing it’s population at the border waiting for a chance to invade the US


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Edmonton the most bòring city on the planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Tupelo?
Click to expand...


No, only Toronto.

My daughter is presently in Edmonton. They call it Deadmonton.

She says the people are nice though.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## rightwinger

Mindful said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Edmonton the most bòring city on the planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Tupelo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only Toronto.
> 
> My daughter is presently in Edmonton. They call it Deadmonton.
> 
> She says the people are nice though.
Click to expand...

How can any place that has Curling be boring?


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Edmonton the most bòring city on the planet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Tupelo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only Toronto.
> 
> My daughter is presently in Edmonton. They call it Deadmonton.
> 
> She says the people are nice though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can any place that has Curling be boring?
Click to expand...



Greetings from Edmonton.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from touring Quebec and the Maritime Provinces, and read a Short History of Canada while doing so.  I was surprised to learn that so many Canadians were British loyalists who left America after the Revolutionary War.  I was also surprised that the Canadian Confederation of 1867 was largely influenced by a continuing fear of invasion by the U.S.
> 
> Having also spoken with many Canadians from the West, I am left with an impression that the Canadian Confederation more resembles the United States prior to the Civil War:
> Widely different interests united primarily for defensive purposes.
> 
> I would like to hear from some Canadian posters as to what their history means for their future.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this population density map, you can see that Canada is massing it’s population at the border waiting for a chance to invade the US
Click to expand...


You can totally trust the people of Kangiqsualujjuaq.  That's my favourite Canadian place name.  Right up there with Banfffffffffffffff.


----------



## Picaro

Curling is a great sport; not nearly as easy at it looks.

Any idiot can run track or ski downhill, or swim laps in a pool.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> Curling is a great sport; not nearly as easy at it looks.
> 
> Any idiot can run track or ski downhill, or swim laps in a pool.



You can drink beer while Curling


----------



## Natural Citizen

The fishing is okay up there.


----------



## Mindful

Picaro said:


> Curling is a great sport; not nearly as easy at it looks.
> 
> Any idiot can run track or ski downhill, or swim laps in a pool.



Curling is a sport?

Looks like a floor sweeping contest to me.


----------

